# The New Staff Site is online Hurray ^^



## Blitza (May 25, 2015)

Finally we see who are the new Mods, oh my God thats "awesome" sciggles is now an Staff Lead too 

The future can be just better now, hope finally the site will run nice  and smooth like an smoothie XD


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2015)

"These chosen few have donned a mantle of anonymity,"

I'm sure we all know how well anonymity on the internet goes.


----------



## Blitza (May 25, 2015)

yeap true, they so secret, not even Neer know who the Hell they are ^^


----------



## Anubis_werewolf (May 25, 2015)

So after all that downtime this is the big impressive staff page?
...Okay?
Though to be honest, it really isn't all that different than what was there to begin with. Not to mention that the secret admins don't really fill me with confidence. 
What was the point of that?


----------



## StormyChang (May 25, 2015)

sciggles.. we're all doomed.. v.v


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2015)

lol we're so whacky xDDDD

Edit: So having subforums called "The Den" or "Three Frags Left" is terrible and confusing, but it's fine to fill the site staff page with lolrandom nonsense? It clashes horribly with the try-hard position descriptions.


----------



## Accountability (May 26, 2015)

Pretty damn clear that more time went into these ridiculous self-serving descriptions of how fucking ~special~ Dragoneer, Chase, and Sciggles are than actually making sure the page looks good.

I really wonder how this page looked in early April if it took an extra month and a half to get to this point. I'm guessing it looked pretty much the same.

At least Sciggles is an admin again. Because that went over so well before.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2015)

I feel indifferent about it. For better or worse, not much is going to change.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 26, 2015)

Ha ha, you sure showed the anti-FA nazis! Masterful trolling, Preyfar!

...oh, you mean every single thing you say on that page, right?


----------



## StormyChang (May 26, 2015)

Accountability said:


> At least Sciggles is an admin again. Because that went over so well before.



Yay back to the days of screaming at people and permibanning then asking questions later


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> Yay back to the days of screaming at people and permibanning then asking questions later



I bet im still banned from the IRC from like 5 years ago


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 26, 2015)

Yay, the staff page is up? *shrugs* Moving on


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2015)

Also it's nice to see all the staff page links are _still _hard-coded to http when I'm using https.


----------



## StormyChang (May 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I bet im still banned from the IRC from like 5 years ago



5 years is insane and childish o.o


----------



## Croconaw (May 26, 2015)

It's like FA is run by idiots or something. Professionalism is forever aloof. It sort of reminds me of that introduction that one lady femonazi made on the Mighty No. 9 kickstarter page as the new community manager. This doesn't scream "Take me seriously", this screams "Neopets Furry Guild x3".


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> It's like FA is run by idiots or something. Professionalism is forever aloof. It sort of reminds me of that introduction that one lady femonazi made on the Mighty No. 9 kickstarter page as the new community manager. This doesn't scream "Take me seriously", this screams "Neopets Furry Guild x3".



Surprise~


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 26, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> 5 years is [...] childish o.o



To be fair, that's only appropriate for Clayton.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> It's like FA is run by idiots or something. Professionalism is forever aloof.



And just to think, it only took you a year to figure that out. :3c


----------



## Croconaw (May 26, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> And just to think, it only took you a year to figure that out. :3c



RUDE.


----------



## StormyChang (May 26, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> To be fair, that's only appropriate for Clayton.



There are people vastly more childish than them on these forums..


----------



## TheArchiver (May 26, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> sciggles.. we're all doomed.. v.v



Suddenly I see the bad ending in Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Volkodav (May 26, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> To be fair, that's only appropriate for Clayton.



I was banned because i got temp banned on the site for being a twat years ago
apparently "irc is still part of fa"
Ok well then how ckme mainsite bans sont carry to forums


----------



## Volkodav (May 27, 2015)

shteev said:


> they should haha
> 
> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))



You're going to fucking get it Steven


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I was banned because i got temp banned on the site for being a twat years ago
> apparently "irc is still part of fa"
> Ok well then how ckme mainsite bans sont carry to forums



Did you at least appeal?


----------



## Volkodav (May 27, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Did you at least appeal?



Nah I went through the mainsite ban because it was deserved. As for the IRC appeal, no I didn't bother getting back into the IRC.
Regardless, it should have expired after the main-site ban expired, no?
Which is why I said "I bet" because I doubt the staff gave too much of a shit about my ban to unban on the IRC.


----------



## StormyChang (May 27, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Did you at least appeal?



oh please.  appeals on fa are like a fart in the wind.


----------



## GemWolf (May 27, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> oh please.  appeals on fa are like a fart in the wind.


lol yup 
*nods*


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Nah I went through the mainsite ban because it was deserved. As for the IRC appeal, no I didn't bother getting back into the IRC.
> Regardless, it should have expired after the main-site ban expired, no?
> Which is why I said "I bet" because I doubt the staff gave too much of a shit about my ban to unban on the IRC.



I've never been to the IRC, don't even really know how to get there, but I'd be willing to bet it's not connected.


----------



## Volkodav (May 27, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> I've never been to the IRC, don't even really know how to get there, but I'd be willing to bet it's not connected.



I know it's not connected, it's bullshit. I was told in the ban message that the IRC is part of FA (meaning I joined the IRC and was banned shortly afterwards), and yet the bans don't carry over from the main site to the forums?
My reason for bringing this up is that we already know there's a history of banning willy-nilly, and having anonymity amongst staff members will make it even worse IMO. How are users to be able to tell if they're being treated unfairly by a staff member who is biased towards them, if they can't tell who is who?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 27, 2015)

...I'm still trying to figure out what "Minor Protection Service" does
I mean are you really afraid of telling us what those people jobs actually are?
Is it cause those folks will actually have to do their job cause its out in the open of what they SUPPOSE to do?
Also what happen with all the admins we got for tickets? Are they now all stuck having to share those 3 accounts? or do we only actually have 3 moderators for tickets?


----------



## Mewtwolover (May 27, 2015)

Verin Asper said:


> ...I'm still trying to figure out what "Minor Protection Service" does


I think it at least handles cases where minor has disabled the mature filter.


----------



## StormyChang (May 27, 2015)

Verin Asper said:


> Also what happen with all the admins we got for tickets? Are they now all stuck having to share those 3 accounts? or do we only actually have 3 moderators for tickets?



no.  trouble ticket admins aren't as godtier as the rest of those mods/admins. they dont deserve to be on the staff page


----------



## Accountability (May 28, 2015)

Verin Asper said:


> ...I'm still trying to figure out what "Minor Protection Service" does
> I mean are you really afraid of telling us what those people jobs actually are?
> Is it cause those folks will actually have to do their job cause its out in the open of what they SUPPOSE to do?
> Also what happen with all the admins we got for tickets? Are they now all stuck having to share those 3 accounts? or do we only actually have 3 moderators for tickets?



I still want to know what Fox Amoore, former "Music Admin", now does as "Account Services". Does he even _do_ anything to start with? I wouldn't be surprised if he's allowed to stick around doing nothing because he's the last person who's well known in the fandom and who wants their name involved with this trainwreck.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 28, 2015)

Verin Asper said:


> ...I'm still trying to figure out what "Minor Protection Service" does
> I mean are you really afraid of telling us what those people jobs actually are?


MPS handles reports of minors accessing adult material, mature lock appeals, and reports of adult content featuring minors. Basically things that are violations solely because minors (real or fictional) are involved.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 28, 2015)

quoting_mungo said:


> MPS handles reports of minors accessing adult material, mature lock appeals, and reports of adult content featuring minors. Basically things that are violations solely because minors (real or fictional) are involved.


SO...
Somehow actually stating that in their staff spot was deem not really important...but instead something that should be in their own profile is?


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 28, 2015)

So, the descriptions for each individual are basically introductions, something they might say if you met them for the first time?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 29, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> So, the descriptions for each individual are basically introductions, something they might say if you met them for the first time?


yea...you know...stuff that suppose to be on one's profile
like how other sites tend to either leave the information blank with just listing their title which later on those title's are explained


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2015)

"Imbued with a dream and fueled by passion, Leaders are realistic yet unrelenting in their drive to develop and strengthen the community around them. They work in concert with their staff to build the very roads they envision while heeding any criticism along the way from those who travel their paths."
So is that page intentionally awful or was the person who wrote this just high?


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 29, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> "Imbued with a dream and fueled by passion, Leaders are realistic yet unrelenting in their drive to develop and strengthen the community around them. They work in concert with their staff to build the very roads they envision while heeding any criticism along the way from those who travel their paths."
> So is that page intentionally awful or was the person who wrote this just high?



Just sounds a little high-strung to me, like something someone with extremely high self esteem might say.


----------



## zanian (May 29, 2015)

When I will need a laugh, I can always look at that page now 
And the fact that Chase is still there makes it even funnier; keep the humor going, guys


----------



## felonykat (May 29, 2015)

I think a description of what each title/job means and is supposed to entail is needed instead of likes, dislikes and weird RPG game like introductions... Something like this which Chase proposed several months back ( http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6311970/ ):

"_Staff: _
_Fur Affinity will be transparent with our System and Community Administrators, Directors, and Owner._

_The Owner is Dragoneer. Heâ€™s ultimately responsible for the total management of this website._

_Directors have a broad range of responsibilities, including overseeing daily operations, reviewing staff performance, training, etc. Currently, I am your Director, and I hope Iâ€™m making a good impression!_

_System Administrators have access to Fur Affinityâ€™s code and database._

_Community Administrators supervise Moderators and primarily answer disputes made via the Trouble Ticket system against actions taken by Moderators._

_Moderators will operate under anonymous accounts, which is standard business procedure; however, their responsibilities are restricted and communication between them and users will mostly take place via the Trouble Ticket system._"

Since things are now in the hands of IMVU and there's been changes, what job has what responsibilities now?  Can we have more info please?


----------

